# Help choosing a machine please



## Jason Hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase a coffee machine and have an ideal budget of up to £700 but at a real push I may spend £1100.

I like milkier styles of coffee. I have a phobia of anything made in China or the like, so I really would something that is actually made and not just designed in Italy or the UK.

I want something that will really last and stand the test of time. I would be grateful for any good advice please.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I would suggest something like the fracino cherub. It's had very good reviews from people on here, ideal machine for making milk based drinks and built in the UK. Sells for around £700.

At the top of your budget maybe an expobar dual leva. Dual boiler machine, perfect for milk based drinks, and near enough professional grade machine, sold in the uk by bells barista who have a great reputation. I'm not sure where expobar themselves are based or made.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Ive just realised I've given you the two machines I'd be looking at for that budget. I never asked what you plan to actually get from any machine you buy. Are you looking at becoming a home barista and spending years learning to get the best out of your machine? Or do you want simplicity and to get out a latte at the push of a button? If its the latter, those two machines are not for you.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

Is your budget for an espresso machine alone or is it for an espresso machine, a grinder and all the bits and bobs as well? Fracino's machines are made in Birmingham & customer service is excellent. They're well made using good quality components. The Cherub mentioned earlier is an hx machine with a large boiler and is suited to small office as well as home use. The machine I chose is the Piccino which has a substantially smaller footprint. It's a dual boiler home machine. I regularly make 3 mugs of hot chocolate with it which is about as much as the steam boiler can handle. Expobar are Spanish I believe & they were high on my list. In the end, Fracino's factory being 2 miles from where I live was the deciding factor.


----------



## Jason Hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi again,

Thanks for the replies. Although I'm not looking to become a professional barista, I would like to be able to make a great cup of coffee and enjoy the making of it as much as the drink itself. I am looking to learn over a longer period. I have looked at the Fracino with some interest. My budget at the high end would probably include the associated items btw. Build quality is certainly a high priority.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

What ever you do don't go rushing into buying something right away! take your time taking pieces of advice, researching and make sure you get exactly what it is that suits you and your needs best.

If I was you though, with your budget, I'd book an appointment to visit BellaBarista and go and try out the machines within your budget, then chose the one you get on best with. They only stock top quality machinary so whatever you chose, rest assured that it will be fantastic.


----------



## Jason Hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry I should mention that I would want to be able to produce up to 6 drinks after each other should friends or family visit.


----------



## Jason Hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> What ever you do don't go rushing into buying something right away! take your time taking pieces of advice, researching and make sure you get exactly what it is that suits you and your needs best.
> 
> If I was you though, with your budget, I'd book an appointment to visit BellaBarista and go and try out the machines within your budget, then chose the one you get on best with. They only stock top quality machinary so whatever you chose, rest assured that it will be fantastic.


 BellaBarista is high on my list to go to and I will be looking in depth and I do appreciate that this is a long term commitment.Thanks


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

If your budget is to include the grinder etc £1100 would get you 'my' current setup, which I am over the moon with and would suit your needs for many years to come. I have a Mazzer Mini grinder, which if it is build quality, longevity, consistency and ease of use you are after, you simply couldn't better it except by buying the Mazzer Super Jolly, then I have a Rancilio Silvia espresso machine, which isn't as pretty or straightforward as say a heat exchanger machine, in that you have to wait after pulling your shot about 30/40 seconds or so for the boiler to reach steaming temp and then after steaming, you have to re-fill the boiler by pressing the hot water switch with the steam wand open. It is however only £435 and probably the best home machine you can buy for under £700 being made in italy using absolute top quality materials and hardware.

You would then have money over to buy all the accessories that you will require.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Fracino Cherub and can thoroughly recommend it. It is built like a tank and feels really solid. It has plenty of steam on demand and is really consistent. With the budget you are looking at, you could pair this with a great grinder like the Compak K3 Touch (which I can also highly recommend), the Eureka Mignon (which gets favourable reviews from owners on this forum), a Baratza Vario or Preciso (both especially good if you wish to switch between espresso and other brew methods) or possibly, at a squeeze, a Mazzer Mini.


----------



## Jason Hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks for all the great advice so far. I'm sure that it will help in my search and I will be sure to keep you posted.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't want to ruin your day but...

...I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love this machine










I only say ruin your day because you might get as obsessed with this machine as me and spend FAR too much money


----------

